# is evo that much better than t.o.t.w.



## satarules (Dec 6, 2009)

just got our dog a few months ago.trying to learn about dog foods.seems the more i read the more i get confused.been feeding totw.went to a different st5ore lookingfor orijen.women told me evo was the way to go.it was every bit as good if not better.she has both products to.ant advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

IF I had to feed a kibble, it would be EVO or Orijen. There is not a whole lot of difference between them and I doubt you could tell the difference in the health of your dog if you fed either one. Both are a step above TOTW IMO.


----------



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

My opinion, EVO and Orijen are a toss up. I have been feeding Orijen because my do dog does not care for EVO. TOTW is a upper mid grade or low end premium kibble.

You can tell the overall quality of the kibble by noting the protein percentage. Do not let anyone kid you, the more meat based protein the better. Also the lower the protein the higher the carbohydrates, dogs have absolutely no need for carbos. TOTW is lower protein that the top brands, they make it up by using potatos which are mostly carbs and/or peas which provide plant based protein. Better than grain based kibbles but not optimum.


----------



## satarules (Dec 6, 2009)

started totw at suggestion of seller.1 cup totw with 1/4 patty natures variety frozen raw.was gonna start feeding orijen but woman said orijen is having a hard time shipping into the states.she said getting orijen from her distributer is hit or miss.is this true?thnxs:smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

satarules said:


> started totw at suggestion of seller.1 cup totw with 1/4 patty natures variety frozen raw.was gonna start feeding orijen but woman said orijen is having a hard time shipping into the states.she said getting orijen from her distributer is hit or miss.is this true?thnxs:smile:


I've never heard of Orijen having difficulty coming into the states (unless it's a recent thing). At the pet shop were I go, I use Evo, but they have lots of Orijen there. They get shipments every Thursday because it's so popular...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have feed my dogs both Orijen and Evo. I have never tried TOTW. But I tell you my dogs prefer Orijen!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Evo*

We've never used Orijen, but the Evo Large Bites Turkey & Chicken has the high protein, low carbs that Zio thrives on. Also the fact that it's grain-free is a plus for us.

JMHO,


----------

